# Wales in May



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

We are going to Wales for the first time in May.
Where are the "must see" areas please.??
I would think Snowdonia Nat. Park and Brecon Beacons would be top of the list and provisional plans would be to stay a couple of nights in each area. No Motorhome now so Hotels along the way.

Any ideas, suggestions, and recommendations greatly appreciated.

We very much just want scenery, wildlife, not into cities, large towns etc.


Ta


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm not very knowledgeable about the North but I have visited and loved Llanberis, Bettws Y Coed and we like Llandudno although that is a town but has the Great Orme.

Mid Wales, we spend a lot of time in and around Builth Wells and Brecon, just outside Brecon town is Llangynidr with a nice little pub (Coach and Horses) right on the canal

South Wales - The Gower is a must, particularly Oxwich, Port Eynon, Three Cliffs, Mumbles too. Further West Tenby and Saundersfoot are both lovely seaside towns.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just go anywhere

Wales is beautiful regardless of which month you choose

All areas you can happily spend time, explore and enjoy

Aldra


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

> We very much just want scenery, wildlife, not into cities, large towns etc.


Can't get much better than the Pembrokeshire coast IMO.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

oh, and for scenery and wildlife, Rhayader and the Elan Valley, some spectacular reservoir dams and Red Kites galore, there's a red kite feeding station just on the outskirts of Rhayader


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

philoaks said:


> > We very much just want scenery, wildlife, not into cities, large towns etc.
> 
> 
> Can't get much better than the Pembrokeshire coast IMO.


I would second that , St David's , St Govan's , Bosherston Lily ponds , Solva ,Porthgain , Blue Lagoon , and loads more google them ,


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Kaytutt said:


> oh, and for scenery and wildlife, Rhayader and the Elan Valley, some spectacular reservoir dams and Red Kites galore, there's a red kite feeding station just on the outskirts of Rhayader


this is a must to put on your list,
Misty


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bloody hell! Motormouth! I thought you was dead! I was dusting off my suit!

Glad to see your still here!

Im not that experienced with Wales but Portmerion http://www.portmeirion-village.com/ in North Wales is one of their biggest tourist attractions and worth a look. I think it costs about seven quid to get in.

It was used in the Prisoner Series and is the work of a very interesting character (Sir Bertram Clough Williams-Ellis) over 50 years.

If you PM Kaytutt she will also give you the details of what looks like the nicest campsite I have ever seen but dont tell the Fruitcakes or wild camping hardcore lot I said that.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Trouble is Barry, he's not got a motorhome and will be using hotels


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

One of our favourite places is Beddgelert. Stunning scenery, wonderful folklore, raging rivers, gorgeous walks. It really has everything.

Take a walk up CYM bychan from the llyn Dina's end and be prepared to be blown away with the beautiful views. As you get to the top there you will see the old copper mine cable car workings and the views are to die for

Take a look at this for the walk

http://www.walkingbritain.co.uk/walks/walks/walk_b/2150/


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Kaytutt said:


> Trouble is Barry, he's not got a motorhome and will be using hotels


Glad to see someone taking notice. :lol:

Yes, I'm still around Barry, but not very active now on here or Fruitcakes. I made a conscious effort, or was that a new years resolution to spend less time logging on and more time doing something useful and constructive. Trouble is, I haven't found what to do yet. 

Thanks for all the tips so far, I have taken notes of all of them.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Be afraid!

Be very afraid!!!! 

Mrs Zeb's mother lives in Wales.  8O  8O  8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Kaytutt Wrote*Trouble is Barry, he's not got a motorhome and will be using hotels


Oh yeah. MM. I can lend (give) you a tent. Mind you its been to Glasonbury when I was a youth so if you find any choccy buscuits they are mine.

I think however what you find will be much worse!


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Zebedee said:


> Be afraid!
> 
> Be very afraid!!!!
> 
> Mrs Zeb's mother lives in Wales.  8O  8O  8O


Hey zeb,
My MIL is the original welsh dragon :lol: :lol: and I get away with calling her dragon    
I,m sure she likes me,
Misty


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Didn't that writer Herman Melville write a book about Wales? 

I seem to remember it from my youth but can't recall exactly what it was about.


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Evs54 said:


> philoaks said:
> 
> 
> > > We very much just want scenery, wildlife, not into cities, large towns etc.
> ...


Shhhh don't tell too many people


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Ceredigion coast is also lovely. Try Mwnt (National trust beach) and Tresaith, both just north of Cardigan in the Aberystwyth direction.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

There's only one place in South Wales (according to my Wife) and that's Freshwater East which has a very good beach on which dogs are allowed off the leash 8O


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

If you are in the South East Wales area, the Museum of Welsh Life (St Fagans) on the outskirts of Cardiff is an excellent place to visit. Just avoid weekends if you (like us) prefer less crowded attractions. Entry is free, parking is £3.50


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh, and there's this....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-west-wales-26625340

:wink:


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
Queen Victoria Hotel Llanbedre ? Between Barmouth and Harlech. Stayed there ourselves,while visiting an old friend we used to stay with when they owned a farm.
They have a large car park,super beds and meals,also a couple of rooms that are dog friendly,so you can take the growler if you have one,result.
Drive down the causeway from the village to Shell Island,or,drive up from the hotel to the Roman steps,an old pack horse route over into england,not far away Blanau ? Slate museums and mines harlech castle etc. Portmerion/port madog...... 
Enough from me,go on ! DO IT!!


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

And theres an absolutely cracking 5* B&B in Colwyn Bay if anyone is interested, Ellingham House. Ive stayed there myself a couple of times on work trips


----------

